# Two little bucklings so far!!



## REBurwell (Jul 22, 2014)

And I mistook both of them for girls initially  Then went and read Fias Farm's "how to sex newborn goats" post and I now know to look at the bum 

Our first little guy was born on Monday night, in -27 at 2am in the shed. His twin died unfortunately. His name is JB which stands for Jenna Boy since he was initially called Jenna due to being born on my sister's birthday and us thinking he was a girl!!! So we just added boy afterwards!! He's very small, and a little weak I think so I've been supplementing him with a syringe of his mama's milk a few times a day and he's getting more bouncy every time I see him. I believe he's polled as he has no horn stubs at all and his father is polled.

Our second little guy was born to a doe that had practically no udder at all, and who didn't show any signs of kidding!!!! My husband went out to do chores this morning and yelled for me to come because Alexa was kidding in the goat shelter, in -15.I believe she is a FF and these will be our buck's first kids. She was a rockstar!! Such an attentive mama. Her buckling is gorgeous, all black with a white stripe in the middle that runs down the back right leg. He's HUGE compared to JB, horned and seems to be a pro at nursing. I think he's going to be trouble  Alexa has milk and her udder filled in VERY quickly today! I thought she had at least another month to go. 
He will be Angus, Arwell or Arry, my daughter gets to decide when she comes home from school.


----------



## REBurwell (Jul 22, 2014)

Ahh its upside down, no idea how to fix that, I'll post some more later  Potentially twins coming this week as well!!!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm so sorry you lost the twin, but JB is precious! Love his little vest!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats ...adorable..even up side down!!


----------



## REBurwell (Jul 22, 2014)

Some new pics of the little guys


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Awwwwww...cute babies!! congrats!!


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

They are very cute


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats! Little cuties!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Handsome looking boys - kisses from me to them


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Haha! I'm chuckling a little about your name change when you discovered Jenna was a boy!

Are their testicles not descended yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## REBurwell (Jul 22, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> Haha! I'm chuckling a little about your name change when you discovered Jenna was a boy!
> 
> Are their testicles not descended yet?


Seriously I was hysterically laughing when I realized I'd done it again with the second one! Testicles are down.....now


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------

